# Lhasa Apso Puppy



## catsywatsy (Aug 21, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone I'm Cat, Im from York.

I am gettin a little boy Lhasa Apso puppie in a few weeks and wondering if all you experienced dog keepers had any tips on how to train pups....

As you can imagine i am soooooooooo excited but at the same time very concerned as the best way to go about things

Any comments/advice will be greatly appreciated Catx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
I always find that this site is quite good for inexperienced owners.
Maybe have a look through and then come back to us for any specific questions that you may have. 
We like to help 
Dogs Trust: Information: Factsheets: Training


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Cat,

I've got 3 of these fabulous little dogs and had 2 of them as little puppies 8 and 10 weeks old. Both of these were really easy to train, although I will warn you, they do have a stubborn streak and can dig their heels in if they don't get their own way... just persevere and you'll be fine. The other one I had from being 6 months old and the only thing I've really taught him is a few manners as he wasn't fully toilet trained :blushing: but he's the sweetest most gentle natured little dog.

Best of luck with your new puppy, I'm sure you're gonna fall in love with the breed and end up with quite a few over the coming years :wink5:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello, I bet you are really excited now, I have a Shih Tzu she is now 8 half yrs old, they are like Lhasa's.........They are very self willed and can be stubborn. Train her as soon as you can, the earlier the better, get her injections done as soon as you can 8wks and 10 wks and the 5 days later take her out for walkies so you get her socialised to other pets and kids and other people. You can take her out when you get her mind, but dont put her on any floor or public pavement etc this will also get her used to people too. Dont forget to get her wormed and deflead by vet too. 
get her a soft kitten collar but take the bell off, this will get her used to having to wear a collar, then you can put her onto a puppy one. or just put her onto a puppy collar straight ways if you want it dont really matter, I just did the kitten one first as it is light and soft for first time.
Every day take her into the garden with the lead attatched to the collar so she will get used to being taken out on a lead. Dont pull on her though, just let her walk in the garden and you walk where ever she takes you. lolololo
Get her a little bed of her own, and put her there to sleep, when she falls asleep on the floor etc pick her up and place her in her bed, she will get used to sleeping in there. She will whine and cry for a couple of nights as she would of just left her siblings and mother, so will feel lonely, I put a radio on and a soft teddy with the eyes and nose taken out, just in case she chews them and chokes. I leave food down and water for the first couple of weeks 
she can free feed, then as she gets a bit older pick the food up if she dont eat it all. I give my puppies a little live culture organic yogurt with a little honey in it, for the first week to help with sugar drop (Hypoglacemia). They dont always eat it, but will take a little lap at it. it is good for them. 
Keep her on the same food as the breeder have weaned her onto, then if you want to change it at any time, do it very very slowly, taking a little out and replaing it with new food. takeing out more each time and adding new food each time. until you have a complete change over, if you do it suddenly it could make her have the runs and you dont want that,.
Choose an area you want as hers, for sleeping etc. make sure no drafts, and it is nice and warm.
Get insurance for her too as you will be SHOCKED at how much vets charge for a simple procedure, it is horrendous. I have insured all my dogs and my puppy. I would rather pay the excess amount of £70 for an operation which you have to do if you take out insurance, rather that NOT insure and something happens and you are slapped with a bill for £400 and can be up to £1.000's. Honest vet bills are very high.
If you have little children around you and will be coming to visit the puppy, dont let them walk around carrying the puppy in their arms, if they fall or the puppy suddenly jumps from their arms then puppy CAN be seriously injured.
Make them sit on the floor and pet the puppy it is much safer.
Have fun with your little puppy when you get her, have you thought of any names yet, put some pictures on here for us all to see ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

